

Ask HN: iPad & "YCRFS 5: Development on Handhelds" - gojomo

Does the iPad breath new life into YC's "Request for Startups #5: Development on Handhelds"?<p>http://ycombinator.com/rfs5.html<p>http://google.com/search?q=cache:YecsRNG6ZVkJ:ycombinator.com/rfs5.html<p>I could hardly imagine developing an iPhone app on an iPhone -- and I like to pride myself as having a vigorous imagination. But it seems like developing an iPhone app on an iPad would be plausible, maybe even better in some ways than developing on a Mac.<p>Will this scenario lead Apple to loosen its restriction on general-purpose execution environments on the iPad? Would an app that's a Python, Ruby, Javascript, or Lua rapid-app development environment or runtime have a fighting chance of App Store approval for iPad use?
======
albertsun
There are already SSH client's available for both the iPhone/iPad and Android.
Using that to run/edit all code on a remote machine seems like the only viable
way of doing development on a mobile right now.

A set of sysadmin and server monitoring tools might be a more manageable
intermediate step towards full fledged development on locals.

------
wmf
What if you edit locally and run in the cloud? Why not double down on that
lock-in?

------
gills
The ergonomics are still going to be horrible crouching over that thing for
hours on end. It may be possible but it sounds painful.

~~~
savant
There is a dock for it... Which means that it wouldn't be very portable.

